# NOC from US Consulate



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello,

About a year ago I married a Filipino woman and now I would like to sponsor her visa here in Dubai. We got our marriage attested here and are 100% legal. Last week when I took all of my required documents to an agency to process her visa they told me I needed an NOC from the U.S. Consulate to be able to process her visa and that this was a new rule. 

My question is what documents do I need to bring to the consulate so that I can obtain the NOC to be able to sponsor my wife. 

I have tried contacting the Consulate but they are difficult to reach. 

Any advice?


----------

